# Luxómetro (u ohmetro) con PIC



## jimorrison (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola a todos, es mi primera participacion en el foro aunque tengo ya un tiempo leyendo y consultando.

 Mi problema es el siguiente, debo hacer un LUXOMETRO con PIC, uso el PIC16F877 y segun yo no tengo problema con la programación, el problema es en etapas anteriores.
 Utilizo como sensor una fotorresistencia, de la cual no sabía nada pero ya hice la caracterización del sensor, obtuve su curva caracteristica, linealización y ecuacion correspondiente.

 De aqui logré por medio de programación convertir resistencia(kohm) a flujo luminoso(lux) entonces mi problema se redujo a hacer un ohmetro con el PIC.

 Tenngo una idea general y ahi espero que me ayuden, se qe la forma de hacer un ohmetro es con la ley de ohm V=IR, si tengo un voltaje variable (de 0 a 5V para meter al convertidor A/D del PIC) y una resistencia que va a variar respecto a la luz que incide sobre ella, entonces debo hacer una fuente de corriente constante para meter este valor en el programa, pero ahi es donde la puerca torció el rabo como decimos por aca jeje, ¿como puedo hacer una fuente de corriente constante para una resistencia variable?

 He estado un ratillo pensando en ello, si la resistencia va a variar y el voltaje tambien, no se me ocurre algun circuito (analogico obviamente) que la corriente sea constante, usando transistores o amlificadores operacionales, será que ya estoy medio harto y se me tapó el cerebro   

 Les agradezco la ayuda, si alguien tiene alguna duda o lo que sea estaré pendiente y reciban un gran saludo desde MEXICO


----------



## yukardo (Jul 4, 2008)

Bueno porq no usas el divisor de tension.

adjunto coloque una imagen, la hice en paint para hacerlo rapido y quedo medio feo, pero lo importante es q te ayude.

Bueno la resistencia Rt la asumes, el voltaje que sale con ? lo obtienes mediante el A/D del PIC.

Entonces con la siguiente ecuacion calculas la resistencia deseada:

Rb=(V?*Rt)/(V?-5V)

suerte


----------



## jimorrison (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola!
 Antes qe nada gracias por tu pronta respuesta. A primera vista tu formula me hizo dudar ya que v? (llamemosle Vx) al restarle 5 siempre sería negativo y dije ¿¿¿¿resistencia negativa?, luego me puse a calcular la formula y en efecto es algo parecido nomas que al parecer tienes algun error en el despeje, la formula adecuada es:

Rb = (Vx * Rt) / (5 - Vx)          <--------Eso era todo

MIL GRACIAS AMIGO! 
Estaba algo harto, necesitaba despejarme un poco y alguien que me abriera los ojos y tu lo hiciste con algo tan sencillo que se ve desde el primer semestre jeje (estoy por acabar la carrera)
 Gracias de nuevo, no cabe duda que este foro es una maravilla y la mejor prueba de que 2 cabezas piensan mejor que una.

 Si despues alguien esta interesado en el proyecto ahora que me salga por completo podría proporcionarles la información que necesiten.


----------



## yukardo (Jul 5, 2008)

Si me equivoque.

Bueno lo importante es que corregistes el error y que te sirvio para tu problema.


----------



## jimorrison (Jul 8, 2008)

Si, lo importante es que hay un lugar donde le despejan a uno la mente y le muestran posibles soluciones cuando todo lo cree perdido. Gracias de nuevo YUKARDO.

 Ademas comunico que ya tengo el ohmetro y el luxometro con PIC funcionando por si alguien llega a tener dudas  o a requerir algun tipo de ayuda, estaré pendiente y saludos a todos en el foro.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 8, 2008)

Amigo jimorrison, si tienes el instrumento listo pues, que tal si lo publicas, es posible que alguien tenga una interés en él. Además de que le puedes pedir al WeBmaster "Li-Ion" que te lo publique en la sección de "Tutoriales", así se incrementa la base de datos del foro.

Saludos:


----------



## jimorrison (Jul 22, 2008)

Si, me parece una buena idea, nomas esperenme tantito ando con algunos problemillas y en cuanto pueda doy mas información, cabe mencionar que NO TENGO UN DIAGRAMA ya que uso logica programada y no alambrada, todo lo que uso en una resistencia, una foto resistencia (sensor) y un microcontrolador (PIC16F877A), mas bien toda mi colaboración iría en la parte de la programación y se me hace poco util ya que cada quien ocupa su lenguaje, sus librerías y ademas las ecuacuones que le metí a mi programa  son particulares de la caracterización del sensor  que yo use, es por ello que ofrezco mi ayuda como asesoría para alguien que este haciendo lo mismo, como caracterizar un sensor, sacar sus ecuaciones y alguna ayuda para programar, pero por aqui sigo a sus ordenes


----------



## ISAACTELLEZ (Mar 4, 2009)

usa un puente de Wheatstone. visita http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_de_Wheatstone y veras de que te sirve .


----------



## ferayala (Jul 9, 2010)

Gracias Jim,

Estoy haciendo un ohmetro teambien con un pic, pero ando algo mal en la programacion, me podrias ayudar un poco, en mi caso es un poco distinto. Es para revisar los valores de las resistencias. 
Osea yo se que valor estoy buscando digamos 250Kohms entonces yo probaria la resistencia y si esta tiene los 250 o +/- la toreancia que se prenda un led, y si esta fuera que prenda otro.
Ahorita estoy en la etapa de la conversion A/D pero estoy batallando con la programacion de los acon1, lo estoy haciendo en ensamblador de microchip.

de antemano muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## mkling (Sep 8, 2010)

Compañeros, buenas tardes, leí resistencia negativa, en el caso de que encuentren alguna vez este término no se espanten, si existe, y de hecho la pueden encontrar si analizan la curva característica de los transistores que se emplean para la construcción de celdas solares.
Saludos a todo y que tengan un excelente día. 
Que viva la ciencia y las aplicaciones de la misma!!!


----------



## EINNER C (Feb 8, 2011)

hola

me parece muy interesante este tema, y pues me pareceria interesante realizar o implementar el luxometro, pues estoy en la realizacion de una lampara y me ha costado bastante calcular cuantos lux suministra, tengo todos los datos importantes pero la verdad  que no entiendo como calcular,,, si alguien me pudiera colaborar en eso se los agradeceria,,,,,, y pues seria bueno que jimorrison diera mas info acerca de lo que hizo

hasta luego


----------



## electronloco (Abr 4, 2012)

hola, no se si puedas ayudarme con un luxometro, tambien utilizo el pic 16f877,  yno tengo problema con la programacion ya que el adcon si le convierte todo bien,  hice una relacion eltre voltaje y lux pero con eso aun no me salen los valores correctos, ademas cuando el valor llega a cero el lcd muestra 255 y de ahi comienza nuevamente a descender
si me ayudas con tu luxometro seria genial, yo programo en microcode pero medio que si le hago al asembler, porfa si me pasas tu luxometro te lo agradeceria


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola electronloco

Por acá hay otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/luxometro-digital-proteus-pic-16f877a-lcd-46192/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## electronloco (Abr 5, 2012)

Gracias MrCarlos, por la respuesta 
Pero la parte del programa(el del ultimo link q posteaste) que no entiendo es esta: porque LUX=V_OUT*2 , tambien no entiendo xq el valor lux va de 5 en 5, no seria mejor que aumente linealmente?
este programa tambien tiene el mismo problema que el mio, aunq no tan grave, y es que cuando deciende no se queda en cero y finalmente vuelve a 251 en este caso

ojalá algien me ayude con esas dudas, gracias


----------



## mendek (Abr 2, 2013)

Que tal MrCarlos me gustaría que tu o algún otro nos pudiera explicar por que esos valores de LUX=V_OUT*5-5 la verdad es que ya estuve viendo pero no entiendo como sacaste esos valores y por que?y otro aspecto importante es como calculaste la resistencia de 200R


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola mendek

La verdad no sé de donde salieron esos valores,
Éstos vienen desde el enlace que puse en mi mensaje #13 Para electronloco

Probablemente, esos valores, fueron calculados por el autor wabeno de acuerdo al Fotosensor que utiliza(o).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

